# Tailspin Comic Site



## andrewdiebels (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know if anyone already knows about this site but I recently stumbled upon it and felt the need to share with any old school Tailspin Fans.

http://www.animationsource.org/talespin/en/custom_list/&id_film=9&nump=1201


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Feb 3, 2010)

This is fucking *ace.* Big props for linking this, I absolutely adored TailSpin when I was younger and still do. God, now I have the theme song repeating in my head again. xD


----------

